# Minibus driving licence uk to spain



## missbusybusy (May 11, 2013)

Hola 
Can I drive a 14 seater minibus on my uk driving licence (I am entitled to) in Spain ? Or do you know where I can see licence requirements for Spain 
Gracias 
Buenos noches


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

missbusybusy said:


> Hola
> Can I drive a 14 seater minibus on my uk driving licence (I am entitled to) in Spain ? Or do you know where I can see licence requirements for Spain
> Gracias
> Buenos noches


I think the answer is no. But ......


When I transferred my UK licence to a Spanish one, that was one of the classifications that I lost (I think). They have different exams and rules here so you might be better going on to the DGT website and checking for your self.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

missbusybusy said:


> Hola
> Can I drive a 14 seater minibus on my uk driving licence (I am entitled to) in Spain ? Or do you know where I can see licence requirements for Spain
> Gracias
> Buenos noches


Do you drive as part of your car entitlement that allows you to drive vehicles with up to 16 seats but you have not passed a specific PCV test?

Have you passed a specific PCV test?

Do you have a D or a D1 licence?

If so how long have you had the licence?

When was your last test?


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

missbusybusy said:


> Hola
> Can I drive a 14 seater minibus on my uk driving licence (I am entitled to) in Spain ? Or do you know where I can see licence requirements for Spain
> Gracias
> Buenos noches


Yes as you have the entitlement, but (always a but) you cannot do so for hire & reward. (so I was told at the Gestor)
If you change your licence to a Spanish one you will lose this entitlement.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

The Spanish licence for a car (group B) does not include minibuses like the UK one. If you have a D or D1 licence you will be asked if you want to have that group on the Spanish licence (I decided I no longer wanted to drive buses so I declined. iF you wish to retain the entitlement (under D or D1) in Spain you may have to take a test and medical.


----------

